# KariMar - Are you back yet?



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Kari:Are you back yet from your trip, and how did it go with the kids? You deserve a medal for traveling with three children!! I only had one and could barely keep up with her energy.







JeanG


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

JeanGThanks but we havent left yet for our drive trip. We have to fly to NY this week for business and then we come home for a few days then we take our drive trip. We have four kids ages 11 to 3 and we will be bringing my nephew to help out. The other godsend is we have to minivans both with TV's to watch movies and we can hook up PS2 to play games. However I have been doing really good for a few months and out of the blue I have had bouts with D for the last four days.







I dont get why I have been watching what I eat, and doing some relaxation tapes.







Which I enjoy very much. So any advice on how to handle this before I get on a plane would be great.







Do you have bouts that come out of the blue and you have no idea what made them happen. It gets irritating. Kari


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

karimar, good luck on the trip, keep doing what your doing and it will help. You can have subconcious thoughts that can set the IBS off, without conciously realizing it. However, so many things effect IBS, the weather, eating patterns, emotions, hormones ect. ect. that it is really hard to pinpoint an exact cause at any given time, sometimes all the things come together to trigger events. Try not to focus to hard on the why's as oppose to the things to do to keep it in check, actually one thought can set it in motion.On the plane keep your mind as active as possible on anything but your IBS, distraction is an excellent tool in IBS, if you don't think about it your all that more likely not to have problems. If you can get a hold of one ativan perhaps before you go to take on the plane trip it may also help to keep the anxiety at bay. But just remind yourself your going to be okay on the plane their is a restroom and your not in danger or the fear which can be a big trigger, is more something we think will happen to us, when in reality your gonna be find and let the bad thoughts just go. Have fun and enjoy your trip and let us know when you return.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi kari:It sounds like everything is all set with two minivans and all the things you have to keep the kids busy! What an adventure.







I really don't have anything to add to what Eric has already said. I have found that when I keep myself busy and don't concentrate on my health problems, things don't bother me. It's when I sit and think about them I feel every ache and pain (arthritis).So just try to relax and enjoy yourself.







JeanG


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Eric and JeanGThanks for all the advise. I know that when I dont think about it I have a better time.I will let know how everything goes on the first trip. Again Thanks Kari


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

JeanG What have you done to help with the pain of arthritis? My mother has it and I would like to help her in any way possible.Thanks...Kari


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Kari:My arthritis is not as severe as what most people have, although when it acts up it's painful enough. It's probably been about six months or so since it's bothered me. I tried Vioxx for it, and that's pretty good, but one of the side effects is D, which I got after a few days. Your Mom might want to try it though as she might not have the same reaction.Glucosamine Chrondroiton (sp?) supplements are helpful also. I also do as much walking as I can so the joints don't stiffen up.Mine hits me in the left knee and I generally use ice packs. They have the kind you can wrap around your knee and it stays in place. Other people use heat, but I prefer ice.I wish I could be of more help.







The tapes have helped inadvertantly. By helping me relax my muscles I have less pain around the joints and I think that's been a plus. But she should try one of the new arthritis drugs as they are quite good.JeanG


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks JeanG she is using Vioxx and that seems to help. Maybe I will buy her a relaxation tape and see if that helps too.KariMar


----------

